# Graves on Property



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

We are looking at a very nice piece of property. Our concern is that it has 3 graves on it. The graves are marked by headstones, the youngest of which is from 1952. Is this a concern for valuation, liability, or loss of use? The property itself is over 40 acres, and if we got it, we would put a fence around the graves to keep it safe. The property location is in central Louisiana. The adjoining property owner told me there was a graveyard on it, and we found it the other day walking the property.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Was/is it a family cemetery, former owners /relatives or a public cemetery? Who has jurisdiction?

....James


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I just sold a farm with a recorded Historical cemetary on it. It was a family plot from 1795 through the 1960's. Did not have a problem selling the farm with the cemetery on it. 

You can go down to your local historical society or archives and do a little research and see if you can find out any information on it.

If it is a family plot, and is that old, I doubt seriously if any family will ever show up again. I owned my place 26 years and had one lady from Texas come to take some rubbings. Other than that, nothing. 

Didn't affect the value of the property any either. Matter of fact, I think the folks that bought were pretty intrigued with it and I was too, when I purchased it.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

hmmm,how many unmarked graves?


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

It appears to be a family cemetery. Same last name. Looks like a Mother who died 1880's, and son or grandson who died in 1954. There is also a broken older style tombstone that looks like one of the limestone veteran markers and it looks like (very faint impressions are left) like the death date was in 1920's. Don't see any indication of unmarked graves. Supposedly a family member does show up to visit the graves. There was a flower cup at one of the stones. 

We do think it is kind of cool.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd have no problem and would appreciate the opportunity to keep their memory alive.

There's a field by me that has a stone in it. I drive by everyday on my commute. One day on my motorcycle I stopped to read it. "Eias Ritter. Murdered in this field xx,xx,1899" I'd jump at the opportunity to own the parcel and history.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree fence it and keep the brush mowed back. People visiting will come to the door and ask or even call ahead if they know the number. Someone visiting a family grave should not be causing you any trouble just make sure you give them a number so you or someone you know can be there to open gate and make sure they get closed behind them on the way out. After you meet them and can see that they know how to use a gate and keep stock in you may decide to just let them visit without someone there. 

Not sure but I think you are required to allow reasonable access.


----------



## citilivin (Mar 21, 2006)

Family access must be allowed


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

My Dad loved to visit old cemeteries. The history is amazing and hart breaking. Depends if you believe in ghosts?


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I may be a little odd but I love visiting cemeteries. I am a family history buff and I love finding them. I have found related families to me in Isle Of Wight Virginia or is it Maryland, can't remember at the moment but there are like 35 family members in a church cemetery all from the late 1600's thru 1700's. 

My step father once commented that I'm the only 1 he had ever met who loved visiting the dead. Lol.


----------



## riggerjack (Apr 21, 2014)

In WA, family plots can be marked, surveyed, and then are not taxed. There are size restrictions, but there may be tax relief if you go that route. It's something I plan on adding to our retirement property.
you should have a law library online for your state. search cemetery to find your local law.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We bought our property with a family cemetery on it. The family has access to it if they want to visit but honestly, we've lived here since 2005 and no one has ever come by. We planted trees outside the fence to shield it but I think it is beautiful to look at.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Some people don't like graves and when you sell you will miss out on the ones that don't like them, so price your purchase accordingly.

Having said that I owned a house next to an established and running cemetery - they made good neighbors and when I sold I sold it the week it was on the market for my asking price.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I will be buried on my land. I checked all the regs. It will save so much money. I grew up next to a. Cemetery ...My family had our plots there it was nice to see my brothers graves each day. Back east many homes have graves. It should not be a big deal.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> Some people don't like graves and when you sell you will miss out on the ones that don't like them, so price your purchase accordingly.
> 
> Having said that I owned a house next to an established and running cemetery - they made good neighbors and when I sold I sold it the week it was on the market for my asking price.


I would agree that a cemetery would likely make a good neighbor!

After all, it's not the dead ones that you have to worry about.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

If you don't want people on your property but you still want their ancestors to appreciate that they are still there you can list them here. http://www.findagrave.com/ Some people find the site a bit morbid, but it is a great resource for people looking for their family members. Headstones have some valuable information on them if you are researching your family.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the laws in your state regarding cemeteries on private land.
From what I understand here in Texas, there is supposed to be access to any graves on private property during daylight hours. There are conditions that apply, but if you are the type of person to absolutely not tolerate any one else on your land, regardless of notice given, I'd pass.

Read more about it here (for TX): http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/HS/htm/HS.711.htm#711.041


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well.. on the plus side.. you know they won't be throwing any loud parties or letting their dogs run free..


----------



## joshcheney (Feb 2, 2011)

I would consult with the attorney or paralegal who will be doing the work for your title insurance policy (you are getting title insurance, aren't you?). At least here in Maine, there is a question that gets asked of the seller at closing regarding cemeteries on the property. I haven't yet encountered a situation where there was one, but they wouldn't ask the question if the answer didn't matter.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

when looking for land, we wished to find one with an old cemetery. I'd get it if I were you. very cool.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

double post


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

We did buy the land, did not bargain re the graves. Guess they were just "dying to be there". We think it is cool and have made the graves area nice. I "talk" to them when I bush hog.


----------



## wood1963 (Apr 24, 2014)

I read a story in fla. where a woman fought in court to be able to bury her husband next to where they buried their dog in their back yard. She spent tens of thousands of dollars and lost the case. I would have had his remains cremated and buried them there without telling anyone! Much cheaper and less stress. As far as an existing cemetery, I'm not superstitious, but it does bother me about the chemicals they use to embalm people with. I'm not sure I want a well or garden next to one.


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

wood1963 said:


> I read a story in fla. where a woman fought in court to be able to bury her husband next to where they buried their dog in their back yard. She spent tens of thousands of dollars and lost the case. I would have had his remains cremated and buried them there without telling anyone! Much cheaper and less stress. As far as an existing cemetery, I'm not superstitious, but it does bother me about the chemicals they use to embalm people with. I'm not sure I want a well or garden next to one.


Yeah, at one time arsenic was used as an embalming fluid. But not all bodies were embalmed either. Check dates, check state laws and see if any family are still left. Then check with the closest branch of your state archeological survey, and if it's possible, ask them if they are interested in checking the graves. A soil sample would probably tell you what chemicals if any are present. take samples both at the graves and just downslope from the graves.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

vpapai said:


> We did buy the land, did not bargain re the graves. Guess they were just "dying to be there". We think it is cool and have made the graves area nice. I "talk" to them when I bush hog.


 Do the survivors have or retain a right to access your land to visit these graves? That would be my main concern, if I bought the property.


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

There were old flowers on the latest grave when we first looked at the property. Right now the land does not have any critters fenced in on it yet, but we plan to make it a horse pasture. We have not found any information on the family listed on the stones, but would not be averse to meeting a current family member and learning some history of our property. We are planning to fence around the grave area so that it will be a peaceful place.


----------

